# Pas de son sur télévision Macbook hdmi



## m3lim3l0 (15 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai fait l'acquisition de ca http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370490057100&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1083wt_1141 tout marche nickel sauf le son qui reste sur mon mac.

Je voulais donc savoir si c'était normal avec l'adaptateur ou si il y avait des options sur le mac ou si tout simplement c'est mon adaptateur qui ne fonctionne pas (car sur le pc de ma coloc avec seulement le cable hdmi tout fonctionne bien).

Ai-je été clair ? sinon faites le moi savoir 

Merciiii


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Mars 2011)

Pas de signal audio via le mini DisplayPort sur les MBP avant 2010. Si 2010 ou plus récent, voir dans les préférences son.


----------



## m3lim3l0 (16 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Pas de signal audio via le mini DisplayPort sur les MBP avant 2010. Si 2010 ou plus récent, voir dans les préférences son.



c'est un mbp 11 donc bon ... je suis allée donc dans les options sons mais rien de plus dans la partie sortie ...


----------



## zeusII (21 Mars 2011)

Dans la partie sortie, tu dois avoir en bas une barre qui te permet d'utiliser le port HDMI pour transférer le son sur ta TV !


----------



## CatherineH (28 Mai 2011)

J'ai l'image mais pas le son via hdmi. Je suis allée voir dans préférences son et je ne vois que les hauts parleurs internen de mon mac book air. Avec une connnection usb le son marche mais la hdmi ne suffit pas pour l'image et le son  ? Mon mac book air  est pourtant récent c'est un 11 pouces et la version os est 10.6.7:rose:


----------



## Mootman (31 Mai 2011)

CatherineH a dit:


> J'ai l'image mais pas le son via hdmi. Je suis allée voir dans préférences son et je ne vois que les hauts parleurs internen de mon mac book air. Avec une connnection usb le son marche mais la hdmi ne suffit pas pour l'image et le son  ? Mon mac book air  est pourtant récent c'est un 11 pouces et la version os est 10.6.7:rose:



J'ai le même problème, apparemment, ça dépend de l'adaptateur minidisplay/HDMI que tu utilises, il faut qu'il soit compatible avec la norme VESA v1.1a.
Apparemment, d'après le site d'apple, il n'y aurait que les marques Moshi et Griffin qui utilisent cette norme.
Bref, si ce n'est pas un de ces deux là (ou j'imagine, l'officiel apple), c'est normal que ça ne marche pas... 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4241
http://www.vesa.org/


----------



## m3lim3l0 (1 Juin 2011)

C'est bie nce que je pensais  (du moins que cela venait du port pas de la norme )
Bon et bien je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire j'en suis sure maintenant !

Merci beaucoup


----------

